# [BSNL][ADSL] Unstable



## Rajesh345 (Aug 8, 2013)

i am using BSNL connection , lately i am having frequent net disconnection , atttached image showing status valued , does this values means low QTY net? 

I  am having frequent Disconnection problem's

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/broadband-dth/11648d1375947108-bsnl-adsl-unstable-5.png

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/broadband-dth/11647d1375947102-bsnl-adsl-unstable-4.png
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/broadband-dth/11646d1375947095-bsnl-adsl-unstable-3.png
View attachment 11648View attachment 11647View attachment 11646


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2013)

downstream values are fine but upstream snr value is very low.it should be at least 15 considering your attn value.try changing ADSL mode to G.Dmt in adsl settings under advanced setup.also try disconnecting & reconnecting all phone line wires(from splitter & modem) few times to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 8, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> downstream values are fine but upstream snr value is very low.it should be at least 15 considering your attn value.try changing ADSL mode to G.Dmt in adsl settings under advanced setup.also try disconnecting & reconnecting all phone line wires(from splitter & modem) few times to see if it makes a difference.





changed to gdmt 

Also called BSNL and few  minutes later  they called back and told they cleared the issue , hope no reboot
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/broadband-dth/11649d1375951786-bsnl-adsl-unstable-10.png


----------



## Ironman (Aug 12, 2013)

i am facing these type of issues too


----------

